# Farbanteil einer Farbe an einem Bild in %



## flip (15. Februar 2005)

Tach,
Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob ich mit PS herausfinden kann wieviel Anteil eine Farbe an einem Bild hat. Sprich wenn ich was drucken will und mind. 30% der Fläche Weiß sein müssen ( Kostet weniger bei großen Formaten ), wie kann ich das herausfinden?
Wenn es nicht mit Photoshop geht mit was dann ?

greetz flip


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (16. Februar 2005)

Eine Antwort auf Deine Frage habe ich nicht direkt, aber den Hinweis, dass eine solche statistische Angabe nicht unbedingt weiterhilft.
Du siehst in meinem Beispiel zwei Flächen, eine gerahmt, die andere nicht, welche jeweils zur Hälfte schwarz und weiß sind, aber doch sehr verschieden wirken.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (16. Februar 2005)

Mh naja es geht doch aber darum, dass midestens 30% weiß beim Drucken billiger ist und nicht wie es wirkt. Oder wie meinst du das?

Ich könnte dir sagen wie man in Visual Basic ein Bild pixelweise durchläuft und dabei alle weißen Pixel zählt. Anhand der Gesamtpixelzahl und der Anzahl der weißen Pixel kann man ja dann die Prozentzahl errechnen.
Weiss nicht ob dir das genügt?!

kuhlmaehn


----------



## holzoepfael (16. Februar 2005)

Also kuhlmaehn so wie ich ihn verstanden habe, will er absolut nicht mehr wissen?! Also her mit der Lösung...^^


----------



## flip (18. Februar 2005)

kuhlmaehn,
Jo genau das will ich wissen.
Zwar wäre mir eine grafische Lösung lieber, da ich kein VB kann. Und bei einer DIN A 0 Grösse würde das doch ne Weile dauern, wenn das Pixel für Pixel durchlaufen würde ?
Onkel Jürgen,
Das ist mir klar =) Aber ich meinte das so wie kuhlmaehn das meinte.
Wie die Farben angeordnet sind ist egal. Hauptsache man kann den reinen Weißanteil rausfinden. 

flip


----------



## kuhlmaehn (19. Februar 2005)

Mh sorry ich habs gereade mal probiert und ein 200x200 großes Bild dauert schon ne gute Minute und mein Computer ist nicht wirklich schlecht.
Visual Basic ist da einfach nicht das Richtige   

Ich hab auch nochmal etliche Pluginseiten durchsucht und es scheint sowas leider nicht zu geben. Ich hab jedoch das englische Wort für Farbanteil nicht rausgekriegt. Es gibt vielleicht nocht Hoffnung .

kuhlmaehn


----------



## flip (19. Februar 2005)

Hm...
Danke dir. Dann muß ich dem CopyShop meines "Vertrauens" wohl in Zukunft doch vertrauen *G*
flip


----------

